# Detailing Business idea / model



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello,

Now first off I'd just like to say, I'm in no way of trying to pursue this, but I had this idea the other week and thought if someone did make it work it might benefit me in the end as a user lol!

Basically I don't have hose / wash facility at my flat so usually I pop along to my parents to wash / polish / wax the car. The other day I was using a "bay" self-car wash with a pressure washer to blow some dust off and took a bucket to do my wheels quickly. I put a £1 coin and quickly pressure washed the car with water and filled the bucket. I then washed the wheels quickly and put another pound in to rinse off. 

This was all fine but I was aware of the daggers being drawn at me by the owner as I was taking up a bay during a warm / sunny day. His priortiy is quick turnaround all measured by time and money input into the machine. now here comes my business model:

A similar bay (probably best covered from the weather) but instead of putting £1 coins into the machine, paying say £15/hour (with matrix rates for 1:2:5hrs etc) and the pressure washer is operational the whole time. This way you could do your own hand car wash but use someone else facilities / pressure washer? You could also prehaps "rent" a bay for a lower rate without pressure wash facility for a lower rate (say for applying wax). Where the operator could make more money however is perhaps selling sample sized products, shampoo, wheel cleaner, wax etc etc, even to the point of renting buckets, vacuums, machine polishers etc?

I don't know if the numbers would work out, or insurance etc... but I definitely use one if there was one in Glasgow!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

It's been mentioned as a concept here in the past.

It's a good one, but if I had enough land to have a suitable number of bays I think I'd rather open it as a car park and save the money on water and electricity!


----------

